# Lighting for yard



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I am thinking up some themes for my 2009 yard haunt theme. The one that I think i want to do this year, is a circus/clowns/carnival type thing. I don't have a walk through area for the yard, just some things in the yard, windows, etc. I have some good ideas, but am having a problem with lighting. What colours do you think would work for this? I am thinking blue, yellow, red, green, pink (if there is that color). WHat kind of lighting should I use?

thanks,

Dustyn


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not sure about pink, but the other colors sound fine. I'd also try to incorporate strands of lights and flashing lights for more of a carnival-type look.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Gothic Nightmare said:


> I'm not sure about pink, but the other colors sound fine. I'd also try to incorporate strands of lights and flashing lights for more of a carnival-type look.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Steve


X2 on the strands of lights. Rope lights, christmas lights, patio/party lights.

For more ideas for your yard you might want to check out http://boneyisland.com/


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Sad to see boney island had to close due to "vocal neighbors".


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, Rick is a member of our CalHaunts group and we all loved Boney Island, however I as a home owner could actually see it from the neighbors perspective in the last few years of BI, even though I'm a Halloween junkie like the rest of you. Boney Island was such a great haunt that as word spread from year to year the amount of visitors became so huge that it was actually to successful for it's own good. If you'd ever been to it and seen all the cars trying to park and people walking around...I could see how the neighbors had pretty much had enough. Being as fun and cleaver as it was, Boney Island had really outgrown being a "home" haunt and would really have needed to move into a commercial venue IMO. I was lucky I got to see it live for a few years but at least there is some video of it around so others can at least see what it was that caused all those visitors to invade that neighborhood every October!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

It's really too bad a place like that had to shut down. Hopefully we'll see it again someday...somewhere.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's an excellent yard lighting tutorial:

http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

I found this very helpful.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

That Boney Island haunt looked really amazing. And thanks for the link Otaku. I had seen that tutorial before, but I forgot to bookmark it. Thanks!

Dustyn


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Here's an excellent yard lighting tutorial:
> 
> http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm
> 
> I found this very helpful.


I was reading this one again last night. It is a good tutorial.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I would look for the large C9 bulb strings. Flashing or chasing would also remind me of carnival or circus lights.


----------

